# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [Spring data JPA] - Persister des objets managed et detached

## DevForFun

Bonjour,

J'ai une application swing dans laquelle je rempli un arbre (JTree) via une base de donne au travers de Spring Data JPA.
A l'initialisation de mon arbre, les objets ont donc tous un id.
L'application permet d'ajouter des nuds, des sous nuds et des feuilles.
Je souhaite enregistrer les modifications lorsqu'on clique sur un bouton enregistrer.

Au stade ou je veux enregistrer, dans mon arbre j'ai des entits qui possdent un ID et d'autres qui n'en possdent pas (car elle ne sont pas encore persist).

La premire solution qui m'est venu  l'esprit, est de supprimer tout l'arbre dans la DB et le persister. Seulement j'obtiens une erreur vu que certaines entits possdent un id...

Donc la 2e solution, c'est de faire un saveorupdate de la racine, mais la j'obtiens des erreurs dont je ne comprend pas trop la cause (des nullpointer exceptions dans le hashcode, alors qu'il n'y a pas de raison)

Ma question est la suivante, comment vous y prendriez vous pour synchroniser la vue  la base de donne sachant que dans la vue on a pu faire de gros changement ?

(Juste pour info, je veux synchroniser uniquement lors de l'enregistrement de l'utilisateur car dans la vue j'autorise  faire des undo/redo )

----------


## slim

Bonjour, 

Normalement, quand on persiste des objets dtachs, l'id est gnr automatiquement. 
Ne te proccupes pas de sa gestion. Assures toi simplement qu'il n'existe pas en base. 

Quelles sont les erreurs que tu obtiens ? (trace)

----------

